# Aftermarket Motorcycle Warranty



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Just wanted to let you all know, Performance Cycle, which is the building right in front of us, sells an aftermarket motorcycle warranty package. You do not have to buy the bike from them and it will cover the bike you already have. If you do not have a warranty on your bike, this is a really good warranty to get. It covers alot of stuff including charging system and electronics. It even covers 24/7 roadside assistance. As an example of what the coverage pays, I had a customer come in with a blowed motor. Warranty paid $1900 to rebuild the motor with no out of pocket money to the customer. Our shop is authorized to do the warranty work for this company so you can contact us for any covered warranty work. The only stipulations to the warranty is the machine can not be any older then 10 years and the machine has to be inspected by an authorized shop prior to issuing the warranty. We charge $40 bucks for the inspection. It also covers ATV's as well. 

Pricing is as follows:

12 Months $410
18 Months $425
24 Months $540
36 Months $895
40 Months $925

There is an additional surcharge of $200 for the following makes
BMW
Buell
Ducati
Harley
Polaris RAZR
Any Diesel

I personally like this warranty because there is not deductible out of pocket. One major repair could cost more then this warranty. 


If you have any questions let me know or contact Performance Cycle.


----------



## jham16 (Jul 18, 2014)

Is the member or military discount come off the warranty cost?


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Unfortunately no. The warranty is a private company being sold through performance cycles.


----------

